# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  April 18 birthday money bomb for Justin Amash

## sonofshamwow

Let's all spread the word and make this as big a possible for one of the liberty movement's most promising rising stars.

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=177468675636566





> Friends,
> 
> On April 18, my 31st birthday, will you please join countless other defenders of liberty by contributing $31 to my campaign? I am fighting for you, and I need your help.
> 
> When I got to Congress, I expected to find out-of-control spending, endless waste, and reckless disregard for the wise limits on government that our Founders placed in the Constitution.
> 
> It's worse than I expected.
> 
> Our government is spending our way into a bleak future, borrowing billions of dollars a day at the cost of our children's and grandchildren's well-being.
> ...

----------


## Aratus

justin amash is an Aries?

----------


## bwlibertyman

bump

----------


## biles1234

I'm in! Here's the link to pledge guys: bit.ly/amashpledge

----------


## JoshLowry

What's the benefit to using bitly links?

----------


## Aratus

what's bitly ?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I can throw in $5!  

Sorry Justin, but the majority of my donating money is going to Ron.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Fortunately, Justin's seat is very safe. If I hear otherwise, though, I'll gladly contribute.

----------


## Michigan11

Count me in!

----------


## enrique

> Fortunately, Justin's seat is very safe. If I hear otherwise, though, I'll gladly contribute.


This is not a true statement. This is an extremely vulnerable seat in the primaries. Yes, it is a safe Republican seat but there are very strong forces who want to see Amash gone. He is a first term congressman in a redistricting year with many establishment GOPers who are still sore over him winning last year.

The weaker he looks on paper (ie, the amount of cash on hand) the more likely he will face a stiff challenger. I think a quality challenge is almost 90% likely right now but if he shows the ability to raise money, possibly he can scare some people away.

If he wins the next primary then I suspect he will coast for a while. However, his votes are viewed with suspicion by many of the 'regular' party types here and this puts him at risk. Remember, this is Gerald Ford's old congressional seat which is the very definition of establishment Republican.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Fortunately, Justin's seat is very safe. If I hear otherwise, though, I'll gladly contribute.





> This is not a true statement. This is an extremely vulnerable seat in the primaries. Yes, it is a safe Republican seat but there are very strong forces who want to see Amash gone. He is a first term congressman in a redistricting year with many establishment GOPers who are still sore over him winning last year.
> 
> The weaker he looks on paper (ie, the amount of cash on hand) the more likely he will face a stiff challenger. I think a quality challenge is almost 90% likely right now but if he shows the ability to raise money, possibly he can scare some people away.
> 
> If he wins the next primary then I suspect he will coast for a while. However, his votes are viewed with suspicion by many of the 'regular' party types here and this puts him at risk. Remember, this is Gerald Ford's old congressional seat which is the very definition of establishment Republican.


*THIS THIS THIS ^^^*

Couldn't have said it better!

In the 90s - when he ran to get back into Congress after his "hiatus" - Ron Paul was the target of a highly concerted effort by the establishment GOP to prevent his (re-)election.

They really put their weight behind the effort. Fortunately, they failed - otherwise, we wouldn't be where we are today. No Ron Paul for President, no Senator Paul, no R[EVOL]UTION, no Tea Party - nothing.

We can't let them do to Justin what they tried to do to Ron. Whatever happens in 2012, I don't think it's possible to over-emphasize how important it is to keep Amash in Congress.

Ron Paul won't be in Congress much longer. If nothing else (such as moving to the White House), he'll be retiring sometime in the too-near future. We simply can't afford to lose anyone else in Congress or the state legislatures. Not Rand Paul. Not Glen Bradley. And not Justin Amash. There's still a long way to go & the RINOs are going to do everything they can to stop us.

----------


## nemt4paul

Carl Cameron of Fox News mentioned Justin last nights saying "Republican Congressman Justin Amash is saying there will be a government shutdown".  Nothing really anything of substance, just the first time I've ever heard Justin's name mentioned in the MSM.

----------


## biles1234

@Occam's Banana, you're absolutely right. The advantages of having a young'n like Justin Amash stay in Congress and continue to spread the liberty message for many years to come are clear. If we do not support him now, we may deeply regret it later. The more allies of the people and the Constitution that we have in Congress, the better. I think Dr. Paul would agree with me here.

----------


## lx43

Bump

----------


## biles1234

Looking forward to tomorrow!

----------


## TheState

Bump, his goal for the day is $25,000. Right now the ticker's at $1,384.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Just went in for $100.00.

Wish it could have been more, but I gotta save some back for May 5th ... 

Ticker is at $3592.12.

----------


## Brent Pierce

I cant let  being completely broke stop the support. I love this guy.

Date 	4/18/2011
Amount 	$10.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID 	504e902fef2446538be9adfb8947eeb5
Payment Method 	Credit Card (Visa) ending in ****************
Organization 	Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## Imperial

Donated $31. This moneybomb is critical for Amash to show he can keep up with the big money on Capitol Hill, so please donate!

----------


## K466

Ron Paul has sent out an email. That should get him to $25 K.

Currently $5,733.12

----------


## Cowlesy

bump

----------


## Occam's Banana

Currently $10,556.24.

----------


## biles1234

BUMP. Mods can we get a sticky??

----------


## anaconda

His donation screen implies the names of donors will scroll on the screen. I don't see anything. Am I missing something? If it includes their locations, I would like to see how much of it is out of state.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Bump.

Also, I saw Ron Paul's facebook page promoted this thing today with a post inviting donations. Hopefully whoever is running that will now start posting reminders about his own impending money bomb on May 5th. Like, a lot of reminders.

----------


## brenden.b

Just chipped in $10, ticker is at 16,209.24.

----------


## anaconda

As near as I can tell, it appears to be a really lame ass donation interface.

----------


## brenden.b

> As near as I can tell, it appears to be a really lame ass donation interface.


Your point?

----------


## anaconda

> Your point?


I donated twenty bucks. But the donation interface is a mess. Unless I missed something. Which is often the case.

----------


## brenden.b

> I donated twenty bucks. But the donation interface is a mess. Unless I missed something. Which is often the case.


Gotcha, fair enough.

----------


## KCIndy

I'm in for $20.

Here's the direct link for the donation site:  https://secure.piryx.com/donate/b3y1...for31moneybomb

Current total:  $17,740.36.

----------


## malkusm

Here is Ron's e-mail, for those of you who haven't read it.




> Dear ________,
> 
> Last fall, I supported Justin Amash in his race for Congress.  He went on to win an historic election - beating the GOP establishment in the primary and then Barack Obama's college roommate in the general.  I gave him my support because I believed that Justin was one of the best young candidates I had seen in a generation.
> 
> Let me tell you, I have not been disappointed.
> 
> Justin Amash has come to Washington and voted for principle over politics.  He has been working with me on a variety of important issues.  And, Justin has shown that his vote is NEVER for sale.  He proudly displays a sign in his House office telling lobbyists that if they are seeking handouts, they are in the wrong office.
> 
> The principled record Justin is building continues to ruffle establishment feathers, and many would like to see him gone.  I am told that some status quo politicians are beginning to poll against Justin and may try to take him out.
> ...

----------


## KCIndy

Half hour after midnight and the total has just cleared 22K...  not bad!

....and not too late to donate!

----------


## brenden.b

Justin just announed on Facebook that the total was over $33,000. The goal was $25,000.

----------


## Occam's Banana

The monybomb is being extended.

New Goal: $27,500.00

Ticker is at $26,843.04

----------


## brenden.b

> The monybomb is being extended.
> 
> New Goal: $27,500.00
> 
> Ticker is at $26,843.04


I saw this morning that the total was over $33,000. At least, according to Justin's facebook page.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I saw this morning that the total was over $33,000. At least, according to Justin's facebook page.


I think the $33,000 figure includes all sources (online & offline).
The ticker number is just for online contributions (currently: $27,142.04).

----------

